# Arriving 11/02/2015 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/2/15)

This week and next week we have some awesome items landing at Sir Vape.

Arriving tomorrow:

Black and White Smpl Mods (Cloned by Wotofo - only the best)
Troll RDA's (Black & White)
Freakshow RDA'S (Black and Silver)
Mutation X V2 RDA'S
Geyser RDA

Will be up on our site tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey (11/2/15)

Lol @Sir Vape .... so you are Only getting this next year !!!

Kind sir I think you got the date wrong


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

It's like how we all made mistakes in the beginning of the year of writing 2014...


----------



## Sir Vape (11/2/15)

OH BOY!!!! 

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (11/2/15)

New products have been uploaded to the site:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------

